# JFG peanut butter



## pickensbob (Dec 4, 2012)

embossed jar says 2 lb. net above JFG peanut butter, made of u.s. no. 1 peanuts and salt,  manufactured by JFG coffee co. knoxville, tenn.


----------



## madman (Dec 8, 2012)

bob nice jar  ive got a few of those as well


----------

